# new chevy hd fluid film?



## chevyhd (Jan 31, 2016)

Just bought a new 2015.5 chevy hd. Picking it up tomorrow and before I use it I want to coat the frame and underside with something to prevent rust. I am in ct and they go crazy with the road salt here. I have heard a lot of good things about fluid film but have never used anything like that. My concern is that all the salt/magnesium chloride spray will just stick to it being that it stays wet and then end up rusting worse. I wont be using the truck for plowing, it will just be my truck to take from site to site and do biddings and of course daily driving. I want to keep it as spotless as possible. Anybody with any experience with fluid film or maybe something better I would love to hear about your opinion. 

Thanks,
Nick-Special's Landscaping LLC


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Try ziebart or vesco oil, both provide undercoating for vehicles and it's like a spray in truck bed liner.
You'll have to have it applied by a tech, and have it checked every couple years, if they have to re spray, it's free I believe.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Do you like that new truck smell?
If so pass on FF.
It collects dirt
It also it can be washed off.

Also I belive chev uses a wax based undercoating , that FF will loosen up.


----------



## dmcenery (Nov 1, 2004)

Chevy HD

I would check the fluid film forum first I think it will remove the wax that comes factory coated on the gm frames. Would not harm the sheet metal but I think the frame is a no go.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I use ff on the bottoms of my doors and any other known problem areas. Unfortunately, your truck may be too new and there are no known problem areas at this point. Looking back at older Chevys, id be coating the crap out of the rocker panels. Like I said, I do mostly the bottoms of the doors and that's about it. I do hit the brake and fuel lines too. Both my vehicles have 200k + miles and don't show it. Ive never coated any frame, and salt, calcium (typically on overpasses) and beet juice is used heavily here on the roads. Havent seen a frame rot to the point of making it useless in anything newer than a 2000. Pre 2000 you may see one now and then, but usually the frame problems aren't due to rust/rot, its due to running over weight


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

I just did the underside of my '15 GMC with FF this past weekend. I've had the truck 18 months and I'm surprised at the amount of rusty spots already....


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Check your frame over good, my 14 lost all kinds of the wax and had several rusty spots. There is a service bulletin (or something to that effect) on this widespread issue. I brought it to dealer, they had it for 2 days, cleaned all the spots that were bad and painted the frame. I traded the truck before I got a good look at their work but I'm pretty sure they only painted the bad spots.


----------

